# Signs of algea in newly planted tank...



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I just noticed algea growing in my 6.6 gal betta tank on both the plants and the walls. Should I get some snails? Suggestions for ridding the algea?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

What's your current photo-period? (how long do you leave the lights on?)
What kind of light do you have? How many K? (like is it 6500k?)

Do you have any floating plants?

What fertilizer do you use? How much?

Does your tank get any natural light?

Depending on the answers we might be able to suggest different option.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> What's your current photo-period? (how long do you leave the lights on?)
> What kind of light do you have? How many K? (like is it 6500k?)
> 
> Do you have any floating plants?
> ...


He has a 15 watt flourecent, not sure what K that is but ive been told its a low light. 
Im not using fertz yet but just picked up API Leaf Zone plant food but I havent used it yet
I leave the light on from about 7 or 8 AM til 7 or 8 PM 
It was getting natural light for about a week but I just put a background on the tank blocking nearly all if not all natural light. 
No floating plants yet, I have sprite and mint charlie on the way in the mail as well


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

a couple things, can you find the packaging the tube came in? Depending on the Kelvin all you might get is the growth of algae. For now cut back on your photo period, to 8 hours. Floating plants like frogbit, duckweed, salvinia (I think it's salvinia not salvia!) or water lettuce. They soak up extra nutrients, basically trying to out compete the algae.

Get back to us when you find out about the light. If you have a low k light then you will want to replace it. For live plants 6500k is the ideal. Above that and it's not going to give them what they need, 10000k is for salt water reefs/corals.

6500k simulates natural day light and allows for the best growth of plants. I've seen fixtures that rate 2400k. They might keep an anubis alive, but really that low just gonna give you algae and nothing else.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> a couple things, can you find the packaging the tube came in? Depending on the Kelvin all you might get is the growth of algae. For now cut back on your photo period, to 8 hours. Floating plants like frogbit, duckweed, salvinia (I think it's salvinia not salvia!) or water lettuce. They soak up extra nutrients, basically trying to out compete the algae.
> 
> Get back to us when you find out about the light. If you have a low k light then you will want to replace it. For live plants 6500k is the ideal. Above that and it's not going to give them what they need, 10000k is for salt water reefs/corals.
> 
> 6500k simulates natural day light and allows for the best growth of plants. I've seen fixtures that rate 2400k. They might keep an anubis alive, but really that low just gonna give you algae and nothing else.


It's definitely not salvia, that's a drug... It's salvinia.

Well I was gonna answer the same thing, so I guess not lol.

For your fert, have you opened it yet? If not I would return it. The only thing it adds is two things, potassium and iron. Which plants need much more. If you can get Seachem Flourish Comprehensive Plant Supplement. That will give you all the needed ferts for plants.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

unfortunatley I wont be able to tell, the bulb came with the kit  ...the tank has anubias nana, java fern, 2 moss balls and will have some mint charlie and sprite as soon as monday hopefully. 

This is the tank if it helps without camera flash








with camera flash


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

the rating MAY be on the tube, let me check my spare

I was going to suggest a moss ball, since they are supposed to be able to help.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

im going a partial water change today, should I do anything with algea by hand while my fish is out of the tank?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

You could add some nerite snails. They don't breed in freshwater but only in blackwater...

Maybe one or two snails & they work like 24/7 keeping the alage down! Or use a pad specific to scrub the alage off.

I must say... your tank look so amazing! And the betta is gorgeous! 


Good luck!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

kfryman said:


> It's definitely not salvia, that's a drug... It's salvinia.
> 
> Well I was gonna answer the same thing, so I guess not lol.
> 
> For your fert, have you opened it yet? If not I would return it. The only thing it adds is two things, potassium and iron. Which plants need much more. If you can get Seachem Flourish Comprehensive Plant Supplement. That will give you all the needed ferts for plants.


 Flourish comprehensive contains mostly micro ferts, if you have anything over very low lighting I always recommend adding some macros. Reducing the photoperiod will more than likely solve the algae problem.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Odds are it didn't come with a 6500k light. You should look to replace it with one that is definitely 6500k. At least if you want to have happy plants. I swapped out my 10000k light for a 6700k and most of my stems grew 4" in a week.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Change the light to a proper plant light or it will be an algae farm. Also try reducing the photoperiod.


----------

